# If you are a foreigner and use your real name, what's your driver rating?



## UberNOT4me (Feb 8, 2016)

From personal experience. I am from Middle East, when I first started driving, I used my actual name which is in Arabic. By the end of 6 or 7th month, my ratings were down to 4.71, back then I even used to offer free water bottles to paxs.

Later, I changed my name in Uber app. I used an American name. After some time I noticed My ratings started going back up again. Even after I stopped offering water. I didn't change anything else in my service as a driver.

My current rating is 4.9 and I drive a 11 year old car with a Cassette player.

I bet most drivers who use a foreign name, gets lots of cancellations from paxs and bet they also have low ratings.

If you are a foreigner and use your real name, what is your rating?


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

4.83


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope that would not be true, but I could see in America how it would be. It's sad really! I LOVE meeting people from different cultures and learning about where they come from!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberEffedMe said:


> From personal experience. I am from Middle East, when I first started driving, I used my actual name which is in Arabic. By the end of 6 or 7th month, my ratings were down to 4.71, back then I even used to offer free water bottles to paxs.
> 
> Later, I changed my name in Uber app. I used an American name. After some time I noticed My ratings started going back up again. Even after I stopped offering water. I didn't change anything else in my service as a driver.
> 
> ...


We are conditioned.
We were conditioned to fear Russians during the cold war even by cartoons.
It is the same with the middle East now.
Conditioning.911. Homeland.
My buddy mossan from Iran,we call him Mo.he looks and speaks like a Yankee.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I tell my pax they can call me B-Dawg if they want.. Didn't know I could change my name in Uber.. Cool.


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

UberEffedMe said:


> From personal experience. I am from Middle East, when I first started driving, I used my actual name which is in Arabic. By the end of 6 or 7th month, my ratings were down to 4.71, back then I even used to offer free water bottles to paxs.
> 
> Later, I changed my name in Uber app. I used an American name. After some time I noticed My ratings started going back up again. Even after I stopped offering water. I didn't change anything else in my service as a driver.
> 
> ...


Agree, but how do you change your name in Uber APP? it will not allow me to edit it. Asked CSR to change it, and they said it must be the same name as your Drivers License.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

4.88 and i'm black 
My rating was in low 70's at the first 500 or so rides but it creeped up after I got the hang of things. I suspect that is what is happening to your score too.

I'm pretty sure some people have canceled on me just by my picture but I don't think the foreign sounding name is much of a factor since a lot of Uber drivers are foreign born. At the end of the day, it's your driving skills, car and personality that will decide your rating.


----------



## Drk280 (Feb 8, 2016)

Racism has been part of the human race for Millenia. It's not about to go away any time soon, it's the same here in Australia. You get used to it after a while, it's worse in clubs when they see you with a white woman, (holy grail of women btw, highly recommend to be with one at least once in your lifetime, almost magical and wildly erotic) interracial here in Australia is slowly being accepted in younger people. I have to change my name for advertising my business, they don't hear any accent over the phone, and once I turn up they kind warm up to it after their initial shock. Being educated also helps, here they seem to hate Indian or Middle eastern accents.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

My name's "Michael", it's Hebrew. Got a 4.9 rating.


----------



## linkpinkparish (May 2, 2016)

Racism is man's gravest threat to man - the maximum of hatred for a minimum of reason.


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> My name's "Michael", it's Hebrew. Got a 4.9 rating.


There are Millions of people named Michael, all American name I guess. It is different than an Arabic name with all the unfortunate media around middle east that make everyone and their parents and family suspicious.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Midlife51 said:


> There are Millions of people named Michael, all American name I guess. It is different than an Arabic name with all the unfortunate media around middle east that make everyone and their parents and family suspicious.


Heh, yeah I know Michael's one of the most common names ever, I was just making a silly joke


----------

